# Bash prompt?



## gbakakos (Dec 18, 2004)

I have a question about the Bash Prompt.

I was able to take my original drive from a Toshiba SD-h400 and copy it to a 160gig drive and applied the 7.2.2-o Killhdinitrd from the ptvlba48-4[1].03DD cd I ordered. I can telnet to the new installed drive and have a bash prompt. But that's about it. I would like to install FTP and other hacks. What would my next step be? I can't seem to get into the directories structure to do anything from the prompt. I assume I missed a step somewhere.... Don't know what that would be. Anyone shed some light on my problem. I have looked up telnet all over the place but can't seem to find anything about this problem. Could I use Zipper on a Toshiba SD-H400 and follow the hacks it uses's ? I know I'm close I can feel it. My guess is I need to pull the drive and update the rc.sysinit.author file? But I don't know what to put into it so I have the correct Bash Prompt setup.

Any help ? 

thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

to get linux tools like ls ps and the rest
I wrote a guide for hacking 6.2 before we did the zipper.
take a look at http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html
look at where it explains how to install tivotools.tar in /busybox
this will give you ftp also.
just ignore all the killhdinitrd instructions and net filter etc since you have done all that
also make sure if you use my author file you leave out the route commands. a Standalone MUST call the mother ship.


----------



## gbakakos (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you very much. I will take a look at the link you provide. I assumed I missed something...

If I was to mess things up and need to restart!! WOuld the Zipper be an option? or is that for DTV only?

Thanks again


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

zipper won't work for you
it's DTivo only
you've done the hard part already. The rest is just configuration.


----------



## gbakakos (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks. 

Updated -- never mind I see how now.. just cd .. till I got there.... Thanks

I now have a prompt with the ability to do ls, ps. But I don't see how to get to the file structure on the active root. my bootpage says root is hda7. Do I need to mount that inorder to edit/add any scripts? 

Thanks again


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

in or out of a tivo?
out side of the tivo yes you need to mount the tivo partition
in your case /dev/hda7
this is all explained in the instructions I posted. do a little more reading.


----------



## gbakakos (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks. 

Updated -- never mind I see how now.. just cd .. till I got there.... Thanks

I now have a prompt with the ability to do ls, ps. But I don't see how to get to the file structure on the active root. my bootpage says root is hda7. Do I need to mount that inorder to edit/add any scripts? 

Thanks again


----------



## gbakakos (Dec 18, 2004)

In your instructions you have step 

27. superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.0.tcl 
28. set_mrv_name_67.tcl yourtivoname

Are these usefull with a SD-H400 that has Basic Tivo? (28)

what about what 27 offers....

Thanks


----------



## gbakakos (Dec 18, 2004)

FTP just hangs and then returns unable to connect timed out. I did a ps and tivoftpd is running. I also did the 
mv /tivo/etc/netfilter-enable /tivo/etc/netfilter-notenabled

my rc.sysinit.author is below

#!/bin/bash
export TIVO_ROOT=""
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
/bin/bash </dev/ttys2&> /dev/ttys2&

PS LISTIS Below:

PID Uid VmSize Stat Command
1 0 352 S init
2 0 SW [keventd]
3 0 SWN [ksoftirqd_CPU0]
4 0 SW [kswapd]
5 0 SW [bdflush]
6 0 SW [kupdated]
48 0 512 S /sbin/syslogd -p /var/dev/log -m 10000
50 0 468 S /sbin/klogd -x
81 0 1036 S /tvbin/fancontrol -background
84 0 2628 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform jyounetsu
85 0 2628 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform jyounetsu
86 0 2628 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform jyounetsu
87 0 2628 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform jyounetsu
89 0 2628 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform jyounetsu
93 0 2628 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform jyounetsu
94 0 2748 S mfsd
95 0 2748 S mfsd
96 0 2748 S mfsd
97 0 2748 S mfsd
98 0 2748 S mfsd
126 0 3008 S shmemd
127 0 3008 S shmemd
128 0 3008 S shmemd
129 0 3008 S shmemd
130 0 3008 S shmemd
131 0 3008 S shmemd
132 0 2388 S mcp
133 0 2388 S mcp
134 0 2388 S mcp
135 0 2388 S mcp
136 0 2388 S mcp
137 0 2388 S mcp
138 0 2740 S dbgc-mcp
139 0 2740 S dbgc-mcp
140 0 2740 S dbgc-mcp
144 0 2740 S dbgc-mcp
145 0 2968 S huxley
146 0 2968 S huxley
147 0 2968 S huxley
150 0 3520 S SystemServices
151 0 3520 S SystemServices
152 0 3520 S SystemServices
157 0 SW [khubd]
173 0 3520 S SystemServices
174 0 440 S /sbin/dhclient -q -d -o eth0 -cf /var/tmp/dhclient.et
175 0 2968 S huxley
176 0 3264 S tcphonehome
177 0 3264 S tcphonehome
178 0 3264 S tcphonehome
180 0 3264 S tcphonehome
187 0 7528 S myworld
188 0 7528 S myworld
189 0 7528 S myworld
190 0 7528 S myworld
192 0 7528 S myworld
193 0 7528 S myworld
194 0 7528 S myworld
195 0 7528 S myworld
200 0 7528 S myworld
203 0 7528 S myworld
207 0 7528 S myworld
208 0 7528 S myworld
211 0 7528 S myworld
212 0 3520 S SystemServices
213 0 7528 S myworld
214 0 7528 S myworld
216 0 7528 S myworld
217 0 7528 S myworld
218 0 7528 S myworld
219 0 7528 S myworld
220 0 7528 S myworld
221 0 7528 S myworld
222 0 7528 S myworld
223 0 7528 S myworld
224 0 7528 S myworld
225 0 4 S /sbin/mpg321 -i -a /dev/brcmpcm1 -g 75 -T -G 10 -R xx
227 0 7528 S myworld
228 0 2712 S HmeHost
229 0 2712 S HmeHost
230 0 2712 S HmeHost
231 0 2712 S HmeHost
232 0 2712 S HmeHost
233 0 2712 S HmeHost
234 0 2712 S HmeHost
235 0 2176 S RendezvousDaemon
237 0 2176 S RendezvousDaemon
238 0 2176 S RendezvousDaemon
239 0 2176 S RendezvousDaemon
240 0 2176 S RendezvousDaemon
241 0 2176 S RendezvousDaemon
242 0 3176 S KnownHostComponent
243 0 3176 S KnownHostComponent
244 0 3176 S KnownHostComponent
245 0 3176 S KnownHostComponent
247 0 3176 S KnownHostComponent
249 0 3176 S KnownHostComponent
252 0 4188 S SiHost -name SiHost_Atlas -provide silicon -provide s
254 0 4188 S SiHost -name SiHost_Atlas -provide silicon -provide s
255 0 4188 S SiHost -name SiHost_Atlas -provide silicon -provide s
256 0 4188 S SiHost -name SiHost_Atlas -provide silicon -provide s
257 0 4188 S SiHost -name SiHost_Atlas -provide silicon -provide s
259 0 4188 S SiHost -name SiHost_Atlas -provide silicon -provide s
265 0 3324 S httpd
266 0 3324 S httpd
267 0 3324 S httpd
268 0 3324 S httpd
269 0 3324 S httpd
270 0 3324 S httpd
271 0 3324 S httpd
272 0 3324 S httpd
273 0 3324 S httpd
274 0 3324 S httpd
278 0 512 S tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login
281 0 312 S tivoftpd
294 0 7528 S myworld
295 0 3264 S tcphonehome
297 0 3520 S SystemServices
299 0 1120 S /bin/bash -login
304 0 3264 S tcphonehome
307 0 3520 S SystemServices
308 0 3264 S tcphonehome
309 0 696 R ps -a

Any Ideas?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

gbakakos said:


> In your instructions you have step
> 
> 27. superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.0.tcl
> 28. set_mrv_name_67.tcl yourtivoname
> ...


nope 
don't use em.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

gbakakos said:


> FTP just hangs and then returns unable to connect timed out. I did a ps and tivoftpd is running. I also did the
> mv /tivo/etc/netfilter-enable /tivo/etc/netfilter-notenabled
> 
> my rc.sysinit.author is below
> ...


Yep netfilter has messed you up
I told you in my original post not to do that part.


----------



## gbakakos (Dec 18, 2004)

So I should rename it back them I assume and that would correct the problem. I also discovered the FTP problem was a firewall issue. Thanks for your info. All is running now. can telnet and FTP using client programs. Good old Nortin was protecting to much... Thanks again.............


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

there is a way to do the netfilter thing discussed over on deal data base dot com on a standalone.
They handle it differently. Of course tivo basic may negate what I am telling you.
I guess if you rename it back and you can't telnet and ftp again you'll have your answer


----------



## gbakakos (Dec 18, 2004)

Everything is working now. Just need to do the sd-h400 unlock and I'm set to go. Thanks for the help. Have a nice weekend....


----------

